# Rate Yourself



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

So if you had to rate yourself, what would it be? Myself, I seem to be a perennial 4.7ish - 4.8ish driver. I think I would agree with the paxholes. So in essence, I would rate myself a cool 4.81
So what about you? Please give a 3 digit lifetime rating for yourself, and reasons why. Thank you!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

5.00...of course...the pursuit of excellence is a road rarely driven


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> 5.00...of course...the pursuit of excellence is a road rarely driven


I disagree. 
Something tells me you're more of a 4.94, right? 😏


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The question is are there riders who cancel if they get a rider with a say rating under 4.9 or 4.8?.....seriously doubt it. So WGAF? Having said that I would say that anything over 4.9 is ideal. You're probably weak and allow pax to sh$# all over you if you are closer to 5.00.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I disagree.
> Something tells me you're more of a 4.94, right? 😏


I haven't been 4.94 since birth


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

4.95


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Alantc said:


> 4.95


4.95 Hmmmm......really? Why?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Personally I think I'm fantastic, there are a few riders who disagree for one reason or another but it doesn't really matter. As far as ratings go, I would rate myself much lower because I know what goes into the sausage and they don't.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> As far as ratings go, I would rate myself much lower


So numerically speaking, just how low would you rate yourself, and why?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So numerically speaking, just how low would you rate yourself, and why?


Safety wise, navigation driving skill, 5.00

Cleanliness of passenger storage area maybe a 3.00 (I drive at night and count on you not seeing that I haven't vacuumed, etc... 

Willingness to accommodate, pleasantness, maybe a 3.5 to 4. I'm nice as can be till things get real then I turn into a prick.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I'd rate myself 4.85. Because I know things about me my passengers don't know. My rating on Uber always falls between 4.95 and 4.99. Currently 4.99. One time I was 5.00 for about ten minutes, then some dick gives me a 4 star. WTF is a 4 star.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm nice as can be till things get real then I turn into a prick.


Same here. 👏😎


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Wtf people. 


WE ALL KNOW the ratings don’t matter.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wtf people.
> 
> 
> WE ALL KNOW the ratings don’t matter.


Correct.
Did I ever say they did?
😐


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So if you had to rate yourself, what would it be? Myself, I seem to be a perennial 4.7ish - 4.8ish driver. I think I would agree with the paxholes. So in essence, I would rate myself a cool 4.81
> So what about you? Please give a 3 digit lifetime rating for yourself, and reasons why. Thank you!


2.90! The way uber screws me I screw the passengers. I'm not very professional and can't sympathize with passengers.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Over 9000


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

On a scale of 1-5 I'm...

"You'd better not have another incident in the next 9 months or we're going to have to cancel your contract"


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

-2.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Syn said:


> -2.


Why so high?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

4.95. But my actual rating is currently 4.98.

Why give myself a lower rating than actual? Because my hatchback, while qualifying for UberX, is small and sometimes this results in cramped quarters for riders as well as luggage placement issues.

My navigation, safety, vehicle cleanliness, and customer interactions (mostly lack thereof) are first-rate however. Those are what matters, I've found.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MadTownUberD said:


> customer interactions (mostly lack thereof)


Same here. Never have been a chit-chat person.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Same here. Never have been a chit-chat person.


Actually I like talking, but if i get too much into it, I will tend to babble and pax don't like this. So I error on the side of silence.


----------

